# 2 benzing quartz manual clocks



## Barn Pigeon (Feb 11, 2005)

I Have Two Benzing Quartz Like New For Sale.they Both Run Within 1+/- Seconds During A Race. One Is Orange Case The Other Is A Brown Case. 24 Bird Timers run on 2-c batteries. If Interested Pm . Thanks And Have A Blessed Day.
Barn Pigeon


----------



## 808 loft (Aug 2, 2013)

*benzing clocks*

Hi how much u want for both email me at [email protected] i wwant them


----------



## Barn Pigeon (Feb 11, 2005)

*clocks*

Yes , I still have them and I have sent you an email.
Barn Pigeon-


----------



## Barn Pigeon (Feb 11, 2005)

Have only one left. Brown case Benzing Quartz 24 bird Asking 125.00 plus shipping.


----------



## Al X West (Sep 10, 2012)

Do you still have this clock? If so I am interested in purchase. Please PM me


----------



## 808 loft (Aug 2, 2013)

*Clock*

I have an STB for 200 that include shipping
Clock runs like a champ it's not slow or fast it's 
Accurate My club changing timers soif interested let me kno if u interested


----------



## 808 loft (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi I the one who bought the orange clock u still have the brown clock
Let me kno I have 4 new guys in my club looking my email
[email protected] thanks


----------



## Barn Pigeon (Feb 11, 2005)

*clocks*

Yes let me know .


----------

